# Server-Transfer notwendig / möglich?



## Cubecircle (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da gestern die Europa Server überlastet waren, wählte ich in den ein Einstellungen die amerikanischen Server aus.
Nach ein paar Stunden Spielzeit und dem erreichen der Stufe 10 kam mir erst in den Sinn, dass die Serverwahl vielleicht doch mehr Auswirkungen auf die Zukunft meines Charackters hat als ich dachte.
Zum einen hatte ich durchschnittlich einen ping von ca. 300ms und konnte auch einige lags feststellen. Allerdings alles im Maße sodass es nicht extrem störend war.
Zum anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher inwiefern sich die Serverwahl bspw. in Bezug zum Echtgeld Auktionshaus oder allgemein dem Auktionshaus oder anderen Dinge auswirken kann. Jedenfalls habe ich da irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl und würde mich besser fühlen wenn ich den Charackter auf die Europäischen Server transferieren könnte.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Ist ein Charaktertransfer möglich oder geplant?
Was mein ihr, macht es Sinn auf den Amerikanischen Servern weiterzuspielen?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Amerikanischen oder Asiatischen Servern?

Da mein Charakter nun ja noch nicht so weit ist, überlege ich diesen heute abend zu löschen und auf dem Europäischen Server neu anzufangen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

es wurde vorher klar angesagt, keine transfers gelpant bisher

lvl 10 sind 21,5h, einfach neu anfangen


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

21,5 Stunden sind aber viel :<


----------

